# TiVO Edge limited lifetime if TiVO is shutting down.



## davidows (Oct 15, 2012)

Now I think I've been saved from wasting money on the March Madness markdowns.

I was preparing to purchase an Edge, but recently I have noticed TiVO's channel guide performance is falling apart despite the fact they have been taken over by Xperi, the former provider of their channel guide, IIRC.

E.G. multiple episodes of Rizolli & Isles re-runs have been listed on LifeTime this week only to be replaced with expisodes of Major Crimes. This didn't particularly bother me; I have been binging on mini-series of each of these oldies (new-to-me ,because I very infrequently or never watched the original broadcasts).

However, today a double-header of R&I was actually listed in place of a 2-hour movie, Sweet Home Alabama.

I'm not a big fan of streaming, because it takes too much longer to start and stop, replay and jump forward compared to TiVO's DVR. I'm slightly deaf to certain vocal sound frequencies coming from a TV, which makes me have to use the 7-second replay quite often (almost wiping out the time saved by commercial skip). Usually when I missed a piece of conversation, so did the transcriber for the closed captions or the captions make no sense, even if not totally garbled.

Is TiVO giving up on the DVR business and is it time to ditch my Roamio and Bolt, both with lifetime service purchased fairly recently. I probably would have been better off with month-to-month, because I don't think I willl have recouped any savings if TiVO goes down the tube soon.


*Are they under any legal obligation to stop sellling the lifetime or annual plans, if their business plan is that they won't be around to honor them? *
*Is there any legal entitlement to a pro-rata rebate if and when they fold?*


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

We've had TiVo's since 2000 (Sony S1, Phillip S1, 2 S3OLED and now a Roamio Pro) all with lifetime I'm not very concerned about TiVo shutting down their services in the near future. I'm more worried about Comcast moving HD channels that we watch to IP-only. Currently, the Roamio Pro still meets our needs for cable, Netflix, Amazon Prime and Hulu (and Pandora). The only thing we've used our FireTV for was Disney+ for a month when binging the Mandalorian.

Scott


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

davidows said:


> Now I think I've been saved from wasting money on the March Madness markdowns.
> 
> I was preparing to purchase an Edge, but recently I have noticed TiVO's channel guide performance is falling apart despite the fact they have been taken over by Xperi, the former provider of their channel guide, IIRC.
> 
> ...


1. No. 
2. No.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

PSU answers your legal questions. As to the state of the company, the guide data isn’t great - better than it was in the wake of the Rovi merger a few years back, but it’s still not as good as it used to be. 

I don’t fear TiVo closing entirely - they have a decent amount of MSO boxes with RCN, and other smaller regional operators that connect to the same TiVo servers for guide data. If anything, they may close their retail business down and stop selling boxes straight to customers - but existing hardware will still get guide/service updates, since the MSO boxes need guide data too (and the Bolt and Edge units share a common platform with the MSO-special models from Arris - the MG2/MG3)


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Well, that escalated quickly.

A basic cable channel’s reruns are listed incorrectly… next step? Questioning the legal implications of the shuttering of a 20 year old company.


----------

